# First pen and pencil



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Well i do not think I did to bad for the first time. 

I know I planned to wait untill I got the hang of things but once I made a 2 x 2 round I figured what the heck lets just dive in. 

I made the pencil first and when I showed my wife she said she needed a new pen. So off I went and came back later with her pen. 

This is going to get addicting so where is the bet place to buy the kits or is it cheaper to buy the parts in bulk? 

Sorry about the picture quality, now I have 2 things to improve on. LOL

Matt


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

set the hook, we got another one 

Nice job Matt! Very impressed with the pencil, most of us waited before going after one, they are a little different than the pens. Whatever you do, don't take the pens out of each plastic bag...some are different and they will not interchange...
Penn State has good prices http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pen-kits.html


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Yea got another one hooked:smile:. Matt for give away pens do the funline pens. They are cheaper and easy to make. I would also suggest you order some extra tubes. You are going to mess up some. Also try the key chains and some of the other small items. They make good practice.


I forgot good job




Hey Bill did you buy that stock in Penn State? I did :smile:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Good job Matt!!! Nice set!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, get ready to spend some serious money now. Them pens sets add up quick, even the cheap ones. Good job and get ready to make tons more and will soon see everyone you know that will have a brand new wood pen.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Way to go, Matt !!!..Man, that didn't take long...LOL.. You just jumped right off the pier didn't ya?...kinda like an OF I know...LOL...

I'll second Bobby on the 'Funlines'.. (and the extra tubes...'stuff ' IS gonna happen.LOL.. and with the funlines you aint out too much when the inevitable skrew ups occur...Hang onto the remaining parts if one blows up on ya...there's always a place for them down the line..

What you're gonna like best is when you show them to buddies..and you get the same comment from everybody..."YOU MADE THAT ??"...lol...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_...and another one bites the dust!_

Great job on the first two projects. Like everyone else said..."you are hooked'!
Thanks for sharing those pics...keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys, I actually surprised myself sense the last time I touched a lathe was in Jr. high school which was a long time ago. 

Yes hook is set and I believe it's a circle hook so there is no use in fighting it. 

Oh and Bill, it was by mistake that I did the pencil first I thought they where all pen kits that came with the set. I started putting it together and was a little puzzled untill I figured it out. 

Funny part is today I lost my mechanical pencil somewhere doing a safety walk through in the shop. 

Matt


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the vortex.. Very nice.~~~!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a great job for a first time. Welcome!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Great job !!!! I also recoment Pennstate. I bought some some place else a cheaper deal NOW I have found out that I have some that are not working right and I need to replace some I gave away--after a lot of thought I think it was the " great deal" kits. No great deal if I have bad ones !!! I like Penstate and if I am near Rockler I pick up some from them. Keep up the work you are doing great.
Linda


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

It's like all new toys.........you just gotta check it out. 

Great job on the set. Glad you decided to make some chips before you left.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job. What's that huge sucking sound - the vortex claims another victim. BTW - pen kits are cheaper by the hundred.


----------

